# Rockin' out on a Gayageum



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

This young lady can play the hell outta this! Very different take on a classic!

Scuttle Buttin'
[video=youtube;JX-T0eBr31w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX-T0eBr31w&amp;list=UUQASKpYeiD7Eh_mfhaTrS0Q&amp;index=1[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

... and some Hendrix

Voodoo Chile...
[video=youtube;NfOHjeI-Bns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfOHjeI-Bns&amp;list=UUQASKpYeiD7Eh_mfhaTrS0Q[/video]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A million strings and no frets.... she is AMAZING !!

Thanks for the links!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Very cool.....crank it up, and some feedback please!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Wow, you know what's almost better than anything? She has a great EAR man, to me at least she is sooo in tune it's crazy with all that bending. Not to mention the crazy technical proficiency. 'Slight Return' was wicked good, even with the new-to-me arrangement.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Fantastic. Very cool.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome!

i enjoyed these clips.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

y'all know this is EXACTLY how i like it. so cool! excellent find!

the like button is gone again, or i would press it


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Great stuff!

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's her version of Stevie Ray's arrangement of of Little Wing, sublime...

[video=youtube;XPtBdY5i8BA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPtBdY5i8BA[/video]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

All over Facebook today. Great stuff. Among the best covers I've heard.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Amazing!! she owns those songs.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Stunning stuff! Such musical interpretations.

Neil


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i totally subbed her. thumbed her, too.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------

